# need some advice



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

hello guys im new on the forum but not to pigeons . I want to thank everyone on the forum for the amount of help thats available here. My name its tony i now live in TX houston area . my interest in pigeons goes back about 16 years ago in cuba when i was younger and now after been in the states for some time i been trying to get back on with pigeons recently i got a hold of a racing pigeon and he seems to have green drops that i think can be related to coccidiosis (this is all new to me ) I was wondering if anyone can help and direct me to any links online where i can get some treatment since the petshops around here dont have anything .I want to make sure that this guys health its all good before i can get him a mate and start a healty loft , also if i should give him some antibiotics or any other treat to make sure hes clean please let me know thanks in advance Tony .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Green drops...you mean green poop? Is it bright green?


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

a bit of bright green watery like . not too bright.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does it look like this...

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/digestivetract-salmonellosis.php


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to the pigeon supply. You probably will need to order meds on line.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/pigeon-supply-houses-usa-amp-australia-only-9455.html

You may find this link helpful too.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How's the bird doing today?


----------



## holguinerito (Oct 27, 2009)

So far he looks good like i mention before he shows no signs of been sick other than hes poop .I already got a small amount of garlic mix in the water ill repeat this everyday till i get the Amprolium that i order that should take care of things . thanks for asking .i cant wait till this is all over all i got left after that is to get him a mate and take a quick trip to florida (miami) and get a pair of Thief Pouters..........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep us up dated.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

holguinerito said:


> hello guys im new on the forum but not to pigeons . I want to thank everyone on the forum for the amount of help thats available here. My name its tony i now live in TX houston area . my interest in pigeons goes back about 16 years ago in cuba when i was younger and now after been in the states for some time i been trying to get back on with pigeons recently i got a hold of a racing pigeon and he seems to have green drops that i think can be related to coccidiosis (this is all new to me ) I was wondering if anyone can help and direct me to any links online where i can get some treatment since the petshops around here dont have anything .I want to make sure that this guys health its all good before i can get him a mate and start a healty loft , also if i should give him some antibiotics or any other treat to make sure hes clean please let me know thanks in advance Tony .


How long have you had the bird? What kind of shape was he in? Green droppings CAN be a sign of starvation, however, if you've had him more than 48 hours and the green poop still exists, my firsst guess would be cocci.
You can find Sulmet at any feed store that sells stuff for chickens. Comes in a 16oz bottle for around $8. No need to order anything for cocci. 

This is what it looks like.
http://www.americanlivestock.com/pc-1183-166-sulmet-solution-125.aspx


----------

